# Changing transport wheel tires



## drfous (May 9, 2020)

I've got a Deere 180B. The tires are weather checked and not holding air.

I got by for a season with sealant, but now that's not holding.

So I bought some tires. Got the old tires off (thank you cut off wheel).

Getting the new tires on hasn't gone well. I've watched a few videos for lawn tractor tires. They seem to be much more pliable than these little guys. Done the lube, tire irons, lots of grunting and knuckle banging.

I called around to a couple of tire shops. They don't have equipment that works on these small wheels. I have one more place to check on Monday when they reopen.

Any advice either on places that can do this work or a better method of getting them on would be appreciated.

Being the desert, we don't have a lot of mower shops. I may call a nearby golf course and see what they do.

Thx


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvdchJLXjOA


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The trick with most tires is you have to push the bead down into the valley of the wheel to get enough clearance to stretch the bead over the edge. One bead at a time, don't try to do both at once. If you look closely, on many wheels, one edge of the wheel is closer to the center of that valley than the other.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Have you been able to get the tires on yet?



drfous said:


> I've got a Deere 180B. The tires are weather checked and not holding air.
> 
> I got by for a season with sealant, but now that's not holding.
> 
> ...


----------



## drfous (May 9, 2020)

no luck yet. I took them to a mower shop the other day. They wouldn't mount the tires I had even though they were the same size I took off. Said they were too narrow and they didn't have the equipment to get the beads to seat.

seriously considering cutting off the axels.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Hi I will find the video that helped me. It is a little by little process. You need a ratchet strap and a couple small thin tip prybars.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

https://youtu.be/8b5KiJffA7E

I can not find the exact one, but its the same concept. Once you get it on the rim wrap the ratchet strap around with the tire at an angle so there is no gap between the tire and rim. Next spray some soapy water on the tire bead and inflate to 100psi.

It'll pop on the bead just like at a tire shop. Since the tire in the vid is small it may help to enlarge the video.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Any luck getting the tires on?



drfous said:


> no luck yet. I took them to a mower shop the other day. They wouldn't mount the tires I had even though they were the same size I took off. Said they were too narrow and they didn't have the equipment to get the beads to seat.
> 
> seriously considering cutting off the axels.


----------



## drfous (May 9, 2020)

No


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I used a small bucket and push the tire down to seal the outside bead and the bucket holds the pressure to pop the inside bead in. It's the only way I have been able to do it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I had to change the tires on my Spyker spreader earlier this year and just used a small bucket and some pry bars I have to get the second bead over the rim. I think I also may have used my knee a little to hold it in place. You kind of have to man handle them a little bit and show them who the boss is


----------

